# Pier and Clouds - First attempt at B&W



## gmarquez (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's my first concerted attempt at B&W, including some (digital) dodging and burning.







Nikon D80, color photo, Adobe PSE color filter + hue/saturation sliders for B & W conversion, soft light adjustment layers for non-destructive dodging and burning.


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Apr 24, 2007)

black and white for that kind of photo makes the water/atmosphere look cold


----------



## snownow (Apr 24, 2007)

Great shot , love the comp!


----------



## butterflygirl (Apr 24, 2007)

I love it! I think the bridge looks super tall with that crop and comp! nice work!


----------



## Weaving Wax (Apr 24, 2007)

It looks a little grey to me, but awesome shot!


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with Ion.

I like it, but I also imagine how it would look in color.


----------

